# Mendelssohn: Piano Concerto No.1 in G Minor, Op.25



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece?


----------



## hammeredklavier (Feb 18, 2018)

Berlioz described what happened to an Érard piano on which the concerto was too often played:

...the piano, which is out of its mind, has no intention of paying him any heed either. He sends for holy water and sprinkles the keyboard with it, but in vain—proof that it wasn't witchcraft but merely the natural result of thirty performances of one concerto. They take the keyboard out of the instrument—the keys are still moving up and down by themselves—and they throw it into the middle of the courtyard next to the warehouse. There M. Erard, now in a fury, has it chopped up with an axe. You think that did it? it made matters worse. Each piece danced, jumped, frisked about separately—on the pavement, between our legs, against the wall, in all directions, until the warehouse locksmith picked up this bedeviled mechanism in one armful and flung it in the fire of his forge, finally putting an end of it...Such a fine instrument!


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

The Work is saved by a lovely 2nd movement - "good".


----------



## Animal the Drummer (Nov 14, 2015)

A likeable piece so I voted Good. I prefer no.2 as it happens.


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

I voted very good, Lars Vogt -Murray Perahia-Rudolf Serkin and Jan Lisiecki are my favourites


----------



## Georgieva (7 mo ago)

Very good. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

A very good concerto that I didn't know previously. I assume that Mendelssohn paid a deliberate homage to Beethoven in it considering that a motif similar to the _fate_ motif appears throughout it's outer movements and that the turbulence of the first movement looks like (at least to me) to that of the first movement of the older composer's third piano concerto. A 7.5 out of 10 in terms of how much I enjoy it.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

Animal the Drummer said:


> A likeable piece so I voted Good. I prefer no.2 as it happens.


So did Mendelssohn, I believe. That first one is almost in the middle between a concert piece and a real concerto. Nevertheless, a fun piece.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

Good, not great. I like his boyhood Piano Concerto in A minor far better, especially played by Rena Kyraikou


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

I do enjoy Mendelssohn's no.1 and the 2nd too. Peter Katin and Antony Collins conducting the London Symphony Orchestra is my to-go version. 











Regards,

Vincula


----------

